
Jonathan Blow: “C++ is a weird mess” - lentil_soup
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2018-07-02-jonathan-blow-c-is-a-weird-mess
======
poster123
A C++ that broke backward compatibility would force many developers to go
through the "weird mess" of their code base making corrections. I think that
C++ standards committee should not break working code and that people who
value a cleaner language should try another language or decide on a subset of
C++ that they will use.

------
mariuolo
It doesn't say a thing about the characteristics of this supposed silver
bullet.

